# Any SAS users play The Sims?



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

There is no spoon?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Good job with Alex.. Piper though......:no


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

The Sims is literally my #1 escape.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i used to use the sims as a way to alleviate a lot of sexual tension in my life tbh. That sounds a lot weirder than it is but I'm just gonna leave it there.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Ameenah said:


>












I too also have _Sims 4:grin2:_ been playing since S2


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes

Got Sims 3 back in the Summer of 13. My first wife was Jamie Jolina and we had three daughters. 


I think I got to like generation 9 with that family. 

Good times...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I played The Sims on the Gamecube a lot, and Sims 2 on the PC. I own Sims 3 and Sims 4, but I haven't played them.


----------



## ev_77 (Oct 24, 2015)

I've owned three different Sims 3 copies. So yeah I guess I kind of like it?


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to a lot when I was younger, I'd love The Sims 3 though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I sometimes do, I used to play tons, but I've kind of burnt myself out on the series over the years. The Sims 4 also seemed unappealing to me for a number of reasons. I just don't think it seems like a good game at all. The only thing that seems better about it are the CAS options. Otherwise it's very stripped back, and I think The Sims 2 is a better version of it all things considered.

But I played The Sims a bit, and played The Sims 2 and 3 lots.



xxDark Horse said:


> Yes
> 
> Got Sims 3 back in the Summer of 13. My first wife was Jamie Jolina and we had three daughters.
> 
> ...


One more generation and you'll have basically completed the legacy challenge.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I used to play the Sims in 2006 on my ex gf's computer and surprised how fun it was. I could play sim city and the sims for hours at a time. Like 16 hours a day.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

B Wretched said:


> I'm fairly certain that's Nicky.


It all makes sense now!:O


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I played a sims game once. Not sure which one. Long long time ago. I played a chair in the wrong place and trapped a guy in the corner where he pissed himself for a week and died. 

Not sure I'd play it again. They all seem way happier than me. Might be depressing. And I'm still stuck in Binding of Isaac right now.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I only have The Sims Medieval because i'm a peasant (i got it for free). Wouldn't recommend that one, it's dull. The proper sims games looks amazing though and i'd love to play them.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i used to use the sims as a way *to alleviate a lot of sexual tension in my life tbh.* That sounds a lot weirder than it is but I'm just gonna leave it there.


Uh....

I mean yeah. It's fun making hot Sims and then having your Sim-self "rock their boat" if you get what I'm saying. >


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> One more generation and you'll have basically completed the legacy challenge.


I actually completed that challenge when I was like 13. I got bored by generation 4-5 but just stuck through it because I'm a completionist.
It takes *sooo *much ****ing determination to go all the way with that challenge I swear. I have no idea how I handled it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Uh....
> 
> I mean yeah. It's fun making hot Sims and then having your Sim-self "rock their boat" if you get what I'm saying. >












also i used to make people i hated and torture them


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iCod said:


> I actually completed that challenge when I was like 13. I got bored by generation 4-5 but just stuck through it because I'm a completionist.
> It takes *sooo *much ****ing determination to go all the way with that challenge I swear. I have no idea how I handled it.


Yeah I've yet to complete it lol started a supernatural version recently in the Sims 3 but I've not been playing often.

Closest I came was in The Sims 3 got to about gen 7 but my game was getting really laggy/buggy and then I lost that neighbourhood when my harddrive died a couple of years ago.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Used to play the original game a lot when I was a kid. I had pretty much all the expansion packs.
Then I got older and everything got boring for some reason.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought maybe I was like the last person in the world that still played it lol. I didn't make those sims though.

I made this.. I make stories with them.. well I did until my brand new gaming laptop capped out. Waiting on Lenovo to replace it so I can play again. It really takes my mind off the nonsense. Downloading items and building houses it so much fun.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> The Sims is literally my #1 escape.


i was gonna point out how sims is such a girls game but now i wont 3:


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i was gonna point out how sims is such a girls game but now i wont 3:


Good. I would've had to kill you for making such a statement. >


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i used to use the sims as a way to alleviate a lot of sexual tension in my life tbh. That sounds a lot weirder than it is but I'm just gonna leave it there.


What a coincidence, I did it too a few times back then. lol


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

The only thing I liked about the sims was the house building. I played the 3rd one I think. I made a house with a moat and a lake in the backyard. The house was massive and had a huge tree in the basement. It was a 3 story house with another 4 story house inside of it. DONT EVEN ASK!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> Good. I would've had to kill you for making such a statement. >


...i almost asked if i could pm you discretely on this topic but i realised the information is too sensitive. just a joke i cant really tell

meh

anyway dude keep bucking gender norms and simming it like an early twenties single mom waiting for her welfare check <3 for what its worth i wear a lot of floral shirts and sophisticated colour schemes so i aint hatin


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> i was gonna point out how sims is such a girls game but now i wont 3:


so many dudes that play sims


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I love the sims. I haven't played it for years but it has a place in my heart. I rarely played in live mode, I was one of those that enjoyed building and decorating more. My fav part was downloading furniture and stuff ^^ I'd make all kinds of different houses. Treehouses, fairy houses, castles (KLAPAUCIUS), cabins, scifi houses, creepy houses, barbie houses.

But I used to play Sims 1 in live mode with my friend back in high school. We also created two "boyfriends" who weren't into us. Hers flirted dangerously with me and the other one was just not interested in this kind of earthly thing.


----------

